# JSP / ist das machbar?



## sebileiste (7. Dez 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Es gibt eine Software namens UDK (Umweltdaten Katalog), basierend auf Java/Jsp! wie es in einem katalog üblich ist kann man in diesem hier auch suchen! das suchergebnis wird über folgenden aufruf an den clienten übergeben:

<udk:entityList>

als ergebnis wird eine Tabelle übergeben, die leider grafisch schon vorformatiert ist und über css nicht nachbearbeitet werden kann! nun die frage: ist es mit jsp möglich, die ausgabe stumpf in einem string zu speichern, diesen dann mit replace-funktionen zu bearbeiten und dann erst ausgeben zu lassen?

abstrakt:

ausgabe = <udk:entityList>;
ausgabe = replace_style(ausgabe);
print ausgabe;

an der Software (sprich Klassen etc.) soll/kann nichts verändert werden!

gruß Sebi


----------



## DaKo (7. Dez 2006)

<udk:entityList> sieht mir stark danach aus, als ob das eine selbstgeschriebenes Tag wäre. Also muss es dazu auch sourceCode geben. Da würde ich zuerst schauen.

Da du das nicht sollst/kannst, weiß ich auch nicht, wie, wo oder warum


----------



## sebileiste (7. Dez 2006)

Ja, es scheint ein von der Software udk definierter aufruf zu sein! was genau dieser befehl aufruft ist so leicht nicht nachvollziehbar, und wie gesagt, den quellcode der software ändern wäre eh nicht drin! das hab ich auch eben meinem Prof so geschildert und er meinte es müsste doch möglich sein, ohne die software zu durchforsten diesen "antwort-string" vor der ausgabe abzufangen und ihn zu ändern. und zwar auf diese banale art und weise wie ich es oben geschildert habe. ich hab mich dann auch breit schlagen lassen mich in diese richtung zu informieren, was ich wie man hier sieht auch gerade mache


----------

